# Firestorm Router



## eazis1952 (Jun 21, 2007)

Does any one have any guide bushings for this 2 hp router made by black and decker


----------



## joeyschmoey (Jan 5, 2009)

nope, sorry. would this help?

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10671


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi eazis1952

I would suggest you replace the router base plate, then you can use the standard guide bushings,, drill some new holes in the new base plate and you have it done..and have it ready to use the bushings , 

Router Replacement Bases and Brass Template Guide Kit

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...routacc2.html#Router_Replacement_Bases_Anchor



=========



eazis1952 said:


> Does any one have any guide bushings for this 2 hp router made by black and decker


----------

